# BRATISLAVA | Central | 20 fl | U/C



## Middle-Island (Apr 30, 2003)

From the looks of the foundation, you'd think it would be 200 stories.


----------



## matiasmx (Feb 24, 2007)

update 19.7


----------



## RudolfWi (Jul 28, 2010)

Did I pinpoint its location correctly?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


It looks really nice, but why are you building highrise so far from the city centre and the river danube?


----------



## matiasmx (Feb 24, 2007)

update 25.9


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

RudolfWi said:


> Did I pinpoint its location correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you did.

Near the river Danube is already planned 2nd phase of Eurovea http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208554&page=276

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63203675&postcount=1295
this is one older plan ^^ but investors did not have enough money and now the most of this projects are on hold (some of them were cancelled), so we are waiting what next

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63203675&postcount=1295


----------



## BE0GRAD (May 29, 2010)

Is there some renderings how it would be seen from the Danube? I think the best impression of the city's skyline can be from the river/sea.

...as for the project itself it is nice but nothing special unfortunately.


----------



## matiasmx (Feb 24, 2007)

update









Phill said:


>





alexander.27 said:


>


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

BE0GRAD said:


> Is there some renderings how it would be seen from the Danube? I think the best impression of the city's skyline can be from the river/sea.
> 
> ...as for the project itself it is nice but nothing special unfortunately.


Central would be hardly seen from the river. It is too far from the Danube river. Maybe you meant Mlynske Nivy projects, but there also aren't any official rendereings that includes all the projects which are planned here. 
only this sketch, or this one (by Wonderdax).  


btw. according to some new informations, the tower will be fully occupied by Orange Slovakia.


----------



## matiasmx (Feb 24, 2007)

update


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

October 27th



MordarGrunn said:


>


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice progress. Go Bratislava, go!!!


----------



## matiasmx (Feb 24, 2007)

update


----------



## Luis87 (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice progress!
I like the buildings on the render.


----------



## matiasmx (Feb 24, 2007)

this is new vizualizacion 









vizualizacion http://www.plus421.com/


----------



## triodegradable (Apr 11, 2009)

Hostel ! Jajajaj


----------



## matiasmx (Feb 24, 2007)

update


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

*December 22nd *



hidden said:


>



*January 27th*



marish said:


> after dark:
> 
> 
> domiesavac nalieva cerstvy beton do betonarskeho kosa...
> ...



*February 2nd*



Juraj9 said:


>



*February 2nd*


Creative said:


>


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

Today



E499.3056 said:


>


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Great design. Slovakia is much more beautiful than portrayed in Hostel


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

ahh, who cares... it was just a film, films are not mirroring the reality. Anyway, thanks for your very right opinion


----------

